# Finally got my S500 Supermarine



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

I've been on the lookout for a deal on the 2018 model S500 for a while now and Timeless Luxury Watches finally came through with end of year 35% off pricing on display models. Although unexpected, and unbudgeted, I jumped at it. I couldn't be happier! I hadn't seen one IRL but had tried on the S300/BL which looked beautiful but was too small on me. Glad that taking a chance paid off. Now to purge some of my collection to help pay for it!


----------



## Independent George (Sep 10, 2018)

If this is your first Bremont, welcome.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Congrats, looks like you caught the Bremont Bug...


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

Independent George said:


> If this is your first Bremont, welcome.


It's my third Bremont actually but I think I'm done now. Just need a dress watch and I can stop. Yeah, maybe. LOL


----------



## Benson V. (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome collection you got there!


----------



## yet (May 11, 2018)

Love that blue.


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

yet said:


> Love that blue.


It's fabulous. I have a Seiko Turtle Blue Lagoon that has a beautiful sunburst blue dial too but the Bremont blows it away. The blue sapphire bezel adds a quality lustre to the watch as well. I'm going to have to sell my Seiko becuase it just doesn't have the same appeal any longer. LOL


----------



## zero_cool (Jan 4, 2017)

That sunburst dial is gorgeous! I just watched TGV review the S501 and he show cased this piece. Great pickup!


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

FloridaPhil941 said:


> It's my third Bremont actually but I think I'm done now. Just need a dress watch and I can stop. Yeah, maybe. LOL
> 
> View attachment 13716941


I would argue that the ALT1-C P/W can be a dress watch; just put on the OEM alligator strap to dress it up.


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

Yeah, it's dressy for a Bremont but not dressy compared to a Montblanc Extra Slim for instance.

I didn't really like the ALT1 on the alligator strap to be honest and didn't feel it suited the watch at all which is why it's now on the strap from my Solo. When I think of a dress watch, I think of something much more like this which is probably what I'll end up going for. YMMV of course..


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

Yeah, it's dressy for a Bremont but not dressy compared to a Montblanc Extra Slim for instance.

I didn't really like the ALT1 on the alligator strap to be honest and didn't feel it suited the watch at all which is why it's now on the strap from my Solo. When I think of a dress watch, I think of something much more like this which is probably what I'll end up going for. YMMV of course..


----------



## jubbaa (Feb 21, 2008)

Lovely trio , that polished chronograph is my favorite Bremont


----------



## Helo (Jan 21, 2017)

beautiful collection!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulations on the S500. I still haven't seen one of those in real life. I got my first Bremont today, an S300, and love it. Great collection you have there.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## hmalik (Oct 19, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## rborden (May 2, 2006)

Fantastic collection! Thanks for sharing


----------



## HoganB (Aug 28, 2013)

Lovely collection 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MDNoobie (Feb 19, 2020)

Now that you've had the watch for a while, is there anything (good, bad, or neither but is what it is) about it that you discovered & that you wish you'd have known prior to buying it?


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

I definitely like the watch although it does tend to sit high on the wrist since it's a tall watch. I had it on a leather strap for a while but put it back on the fitted rubber which definitely helps reduce the 'on-top' of the wrist feel. It has wrist presence and you definitely feel the heft - not as much as the S2000 for sure, but it's there. It feels built like a tank!

The sapphire bezel is gorgeous and I was surprised that the lumed numbers shine *through* it. Very cool. Lovely bezel action too. The starburst face is absolutely stunning but I wish Bremont had color matched the day/date wheels - the black background feels a little cheaped-out on imo but it's not a huge issue. The crown can be a little difficult to get to due to the protector protrusion, again, no biggie.

I have a hankering to try it on the fitted bracelet but am waiting impatiently for the new S2000 style bracelets to trickle down (OTG microadjust clasp).

The case finishing is up to the impeccable Bremont standard and the transition from brushed surface to polished lugs is terrific.

Overall, I can't help feeling it's a little too big for my taste but the S300 definitely wore too small for me. My GS diver gets a lot more wrist time.

I'm keeping it until I can try it on the new fitted bracelet and will make a final decision then. Hope that helps. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## MDNoobie (Feb 19, 2020)

FloridaPhil941 said:


> I definitely like the watch although it does tend to sit high on the wrist since it's a tall watch. I had it on a leather strap for a while but put it back on the fitted rubber which definitely helps reduce the 'on-top' of the wrist feel. It has wrist presence and you definitely feel the heft - not as much as the S2000 for sure, but it's there. It feels built like a tank!
> 
> The sapphire bezel is gorgeous and I was surprised that the lumed numbers shine *through* it. Very cool. Lovely bezel action too. The starburst face is absolutely stunning but I wish Bremont had color matched the day/date wheels - the black background feels a little cheaped-out on imo but it's not a huge issue. The crown can be a little difficult to get to due to the protector protrusion, again, no biggie.
> 
> ...


It helps. I have already tried on the S500 and loved it. It was Far and Away the most comfortable watch I've put on. Your comments are things that I will look to verify for myself when I try it on again to see whether or not any of the things you mentioned I notice or bother me. Thanks for your input.


----------



## cij007 (Oct 1, 2018)

I totally agree Phil with your comments on the 300 wearing small.
I think the 500 is superb and imo doesn't look tall on you. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

yet said:


> Love that blue.


I don't get the blue thing - I bought an SMP300GMT and flipped it quickly. It's just not for me. Ymmv.

Congrats on the new piece, though, OP! I was hoping they'd make a gmt version in black with 0-24 bezel - I'd be all over it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

FloridaPhil941 said:


> I definitely like the watch although it does tend to sit high on the wrist since it's a tall watch. I had it on a leather strap for a while but put it back on the fitted rubber which definitely helps reduce the 'on-top' of the wrist feel. It has wrist presence and you definitely feel the heft - not as much as the S2000 for sure, but it's there. It feels built like a tank!
> 
> The sapphire bezel is gorgeous and I was surprised that the lumed numbers shine *through* it. Very cool. Lovely bezel action too. The starburst face is absolutely stunning but I wish Bremont had color matched the day/date wheels - the black background feels a little cheaped-out on imo but it's not a huge issue. The crown can be a little difficult to get to due to the protector protrusion, again, no biggie.
> 
> ...


Those lugs though... 

Is it as thick as the Endurance or S2000 or is it thinner because of the lack of gmt complication? IMHO, and it's your wrist, but I think it looks fine on you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

shedlock2000 said:


> Those lugs though...
> 
> Is it as thick as the Endurance or S2000 or is it thinner because of the lack of gmt complication? IMHO, and it's your wrist, but I think it looks fine on you!


Blue won't be for everyone but I'm a sucker for it!

The S2000 wears considerably bigger, in fact, for me it was unwearable. It's 2mm larger in diameter and 2mm higher than the S500 at 45mm and 18mm respectively.

Here's a pic I took at a Bremont event - the S2000 is closer to the camera so it looks bigger than it does in real life but you get the idea. Hope that helps.


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

Deleted. Double post.


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

FloridaPhil941 said:


> I've been on the lookout for a deal on the 2018 model S500 for a while now and Timeless Luxury Watches finally came through with end of year 35% off pricing on display models. Although unexpected, and unbudgeted, I jumped at it. I couldn't be happier! I hadn't seen one IRL but had tried on the S300/BL which looked beautiful but was too small on me. Glad that taking a chance paid off. Now to purge some of my collection to help pay for it!
> 
> View attachment 13713731
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting your original pics, they helped make up my mind that I wanted the blue S500.


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

FloridaPhil941 said:


> Blue won't be for everyone but I'm a sucker for it!
> 
> The S2000 wears considerably bigger, in fact, for me it was unwearable. It's 2mm larger in diameter and 2mm higher than the S500 at 45mm and 18mm respectively.
> 
> ...


That helps a lot! Is the S500 Endurance sized then, or is the Endurance S2000 sized?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

shedlock2000 said:


> That helps a lot! Is the S500 Endurance sexed then, or is the Endurance S2000 sized?


LOL - I have no idea what you just asked me!


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

FloridaPhil941 said:


> LOL - I have no idea what you just asked me!


Haha!! I'm not surprised! Bad typing on my behalf!

Is the S500 the size of the Endurance, or is the Endurance the size of the S2000?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

shedlock2000 said:


> Haha!! I'm not surprised! Bad typing on my behalf!
> 
> Is the S500 the size of the Endurance, or is the Endurance the size of the S2000?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Endurance utilizes the S500 case.


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

YEP, can confirm the size of the Endurance is exactly the same as the S500. It is a titanium version of he S500


----------



## HaiovR (May 1, 2020)

Very nice addition to the collection. Congrats)


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

Thanks, still enjoying it! Awesome daily wearer.


----------

